# Cosine Receptor or Integrating sphere



## z_Malux (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm picking up a spectroradiometer and paying for calibration to a NIST traceable source. 



I'm trying to determine if a cosine receptor will do, or if I need an integrating sphere. Basically, I want to measure, Lumens, and color.


----------

